# The sporty and versatile ABT Audi Q3



## ABT-America.com (May 18, 2017)

When ABT enhances a SUV, a versatile and compact car like the Audi Q3 will become even more dynamic and fun to drive. 

The globally largest aftermarket tuner for vehicles from Audi and VW provides a front skirt add on with front spoiler, mirror caps, 
door strip attachments and a rear spoiler to sharpen the bodywork of the Audi Q3. 










For the Q3 ABT also has various designs and sizes of alloy wheels available: Customer can go for the classic DR, ER-C or FR 
wheels in the colors “gun-metal” or “mystic black” or choose the newest GR design in “glossy black” or “matt black”. Available 
wheel sizes range from 18 to 21 inches. 










ABT also makes the Audi Q3 take bends in the most joyful way possible. Customers can choose between ABT suspension springs 
(front axle -1 inch, rear axle -1.3 inches) and an ABT height adjustable suspension kit (front axle -1.1 to 2.4 inches, rear axle 
-1.5 to 2.7 inches) for utmost flexibility.










And if you transport passengers, welcome them with ABT door entrance lights and floor mats. For luggage, you can opt for a 
trunk mat. The Q3 simply is a great car, especially in its ABT version.

*Our Warranty*

All our ABT parts come with a warranty of up to 4 years or 100,000 miles. Installing parts like aerodynamics or wheels will not 
void the factory warranty of the car.

*About ABT*

ABT is the global market leader when it comes to enhancing cars produced by Audi and VW. Since 1896 the German company 
uses its engineering skills in various racing series (e.g. Formula E and German Touring Car Masters) and to cater for the needs 
of car enthusiasts worldwide by providing European quality aftermarket parts for street cars. 

Sold in more than 50 countries, ABT is also permanently present in North America, based in Miami, Florida at our partner F355 
Automobile Technic, to provide services and parts to customers in the United States, Canada and Mexico.

Please visit www.abt-america.com for more info about us and our products.


----------

